# Is it possible to fit 275's on the GTO? what offset is needed?



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has managed to fit 275's on a GTO and what offsets where needed? I love the look of 275s on the back of my 02 WS6 T/A, and would like to try and fit that size under a goat if it’s possible.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Freebs said:


> Just wondering if anyone has managed to fit 275's on a GTO and what offsets where needed? I love the look of 275s on the back of my 02 WS6 T/A, and would like to try and fit that size under a goat if it’s possible.


Rear yes, front no.

Lots of folks have done them on the stock wheels, but that's not ideal for carving twistys. Ideal offset, from my reading..., is between 48 and 52. You'll need to roll or cut the fenders for clearance. I rolled, it seemed less intrusive.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here is what seems to be the most misunderstood thing about rear tire sizes and the GTO. everyone wants to fit a '275' on their car so bad, that a lot of people seem to be willing to buy an off-brand tire that is way undersized, and poor quality, just so they can say they have a '275' on their car, like it's some big status symbol or something.

I have seen tires on GTOs that say they are a 275, and they were actually smaller than the 245's I have on my front. I would almost be embarrassed to call them 275's

on my car I actually have a 275 in the rear on a 10" rim, and my car has a half inch drop in back. also, the 275 I have is a BFG KDW2, which is probably the biggest out there (I have seen plenty of 285's that are smaller) in that size.

to fit those, I had to grind the lips of my quarterpanels back to almost the factory spotwelds, and I also had to "massage" the inner fenderwells just to make them fit. a lot of people said it couldn't be done with that drop and the BFG's, but once I get something in my head, come hell or highwater I'm going to follow it through.

the proper way you should be looking for a tire, is to find out which brand/make/pattern tire you can afford or, like the best, and then worry about tire size later. you probably want the biggest contact patch, not the biggest number on the sidewall. so you might find a 265 in the brand that you like, that could be bigger than other's 275's.

so yes, this is possible, but almost anything is possible if you want to spend the time or have a strong enough desire to get it done. 

and as Fatwilly said, you don't want to put that on a stock 8" rim. there are even many more reasons on top of what he mentioned

hope this helped a little, and didn't add to your confusion


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> here is what seems to be the most misunderstood thing about rear tire sizes and the GTO. everyone wants to fit a '275' on their car so bad, that a lot of people seem to be willing to buy an off-brand tire that is way undersized, and poor quality, just so they can say they have a '275' on their car, like it's some big status symbol or something.
> 
> I have seen tires on GTOs that say they are a 275, and they were actually smaller than the 245's I have on my front. I would almost be embarrassed to call them 275's
> 
> ...


Very well said. BTW, how did you find us here. It's suppose to be a well kept secret. Anyway, welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Reno'sGoat said:


> BTW, how did you find us here. It's suppose to be a well kept secret.


gnomes...very special gnomes


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Steering response, and actual performance of a tire are not the same. 

True, a wider rim may result in better steering feedback/response, but does not guarantee, or imply better performance figures.

A wider rim will "NOT" improve the grip or cornering of your tire. You actually want the smallest possible rim, with largest possible tire. The flex of the sidewall actually provides feedback and a progressive break away at the limit. It becomes an extension of your suspension, and absorbs/deals with some of the cornering forces, lessening the load on the tread. It also allows for more tire to "Stay" in contact with the ground, as in extreme angles and turns, the tire can flex. It's obvious if you think about it. If what is stated above were true, why don't F1, Nascars, ALMS, or any other race groups run wider rims? A 10" rim should be a 325-345 series tire. 275 is absolutely no problem on a 8" rim. I can't even begin to count the number of drivers at tracks who by the previously mentioned logic are running too-small a rim. I guess none of us, or the pro-series drivers know anything about tires.

Most importantly though, every manufacturer has a different sizing system. What you need to really consider, is that the total surface of tire touching the ground shouldn't exceed 10% of the rim width, meaning a 8" rim shouldn't have a tire on it with a larger contact patch than 8.8 It's just a rule of thumb, but a good estimate/guide. 

You "CAN" definately put too large a tire on a rim, but 275 on a 8" rim isn't a problem, though you are pushing the edge of the fitment envelope.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> here is what seems to be the most misunderstood thing about rear tire sizes and the GTO. everyone wants to fit a '275' on their car so bad, that a lot of people seem to be willing to buy an off-brand tire that is way undersized, and poor quality, just so they can say they have a '275' on their car, like it's some big status symbol or something.
> 
> I have seen tires on GTOs that say they are a 275, and they were actually smaller than the 245's I have on my front. I would almost be embarrassed to call them 275's
> 
> ...


well said. brand is important so there is no set answer. i have 285 Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals on the rear on "stock" (widened an inch) 17" x 9" rims. they are just a tiny bit bigger than 275 BFGs. the wider wheel pulls the tire towards the inside more than the stock 8" wheel would as the width is all added to the inside. i have lightly rolled fenders and 5mm wheel spacers with longer ARP wheel studs. i also have a 3/4" drop all around and have no rubbing. great stance and handling


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

exwrx said:


> If what is stated above were true, why don't F1, Nascars, ALMS, or any other race groups run wider rims? A 10" rim should be a 325-345 series tire. 275 is absolutely no problem on a 8" rim. I can't even begin to count the number of drivers at tracks who by the previously mentioned logic are running too-small a rim. I guess none of us, or the pro-series drivers know anything about tires.


 maybe because their cars are set-up totally different than a street car, their cars are set-up to run on the ragged edge, which would also completely suck on the street, not to mention how much the tire life is shortened that way, but they don't have to worry about that as much as us. also, how about that their tires are made of totally different compounds than street tires?

not trying to start a fight or anything here, but I'm just trying to point out some differences between race and street cars


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Freebs said:


> Just wondering if anyone has managed to fit 275's on a GTO and what offsets where needed? I love the look of 275s on the back of my 02 WS6 T/A, and would like to try and fit that size under a goat if it’s possible.


Yes you can fit 275s on the rear of the car. Depending on which brand tire you buy you may have to roll or trim the wheel well lip. 
The owner of the speed shop I use has 305s on the rear of his 04 GTO. He had to trim the fender but it looks wild. His car has been dynoed at almost 1000RWHP corrected on a Mustang Dyno. He has a built motor with twin turbos.


----------



## OneBadGOAT04 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Question*

I have an 04 GTO and I am wondering how big of a wheel and tire I can put on in the back without having to modify anything and it not rubbing? Can anyone help me please?


----------

